# naturose (Astaxanthin)



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i just wanted to get some peoples opinion on dusting with naturose. i also read that it has some positive effects on breeding, fertility, overal health, health of offspring, and SLS.

some facts
Astaxanthin 1.5% Protein 24% Carbohydrates 38% Ash 14% Fat 14% Moisture 6-9%

NatuRose Benefits

NatuRose provides many various health benefits to animal.

Many researchs and studies have shown that Astaxanthin improves immunity, supports cardiovascular health, increases endurance, brings antioxidant protection to the eyes and brain, and even reduces tumors and prevents cancer in different animals. 

NatuRose also use to pigment the egg yolk a deep, richer colour. Not only the colour of yolk, NatuRose also helps in decreased the overall mortality of the chicken, increased their fertility and improved their overall health status. Experiments have also been done on a horse which is suffering with a life threatening disease. After feeding of Astaxanthin for 2-3 weeks, the animal was symptom free and able to continue racing and training again.

http://www.naturose.com


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Until someone does the studies on anurans, I wouldn't put too much value into the hype. What we do know is that is useful as to allow the frogs to sequester it as a red pigment in the chromatophores, it can be converted to vitamin A (see http://www.springerlink.com/content/v25t2457qmh82612/) by some animals (which could be the hype being presented about immunocompetenece but any deficiency in vitamin A affects this) but not as well as beta carotene.., with respect to the SLS, SLS is a multispectrum disorder that is often linked to nutritional issues in either the parents or the tadpoles so changing the diet can correct it but other foods may have done it as well.. 

Some comments. (and I do recommend astaxanthin for pigmentation). 

Ed


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

My only recommendation would be to dust occasionally. I have no concrete evidence for this - but in at least some of my species (pumilio in particular) - I think that excessive Naturose supplementation was playing a role in the poor offspring my breeders were producing. I added it to my dusting regimen a couple of times a week - and it was also a component of my FF medium (of which I would feed larvae from). 

I still use it sparingly (~once a week in a very small amount) for dusting the flies of froglets and adults, but I have removed it from my FF medium. I still do use it as one of the core ingredients of my tadpole food, as I have seen no negative effects on tadpole development time or morphing size - and it does a lot for the coloring up of certain species.

Again - I have no true evidence for the connection between pumilio froglet health and Naturose - and there were several other things that I changed in my husbandry for that species - so it could be just an indirect correlation. But I would rather at least present the possibility rather than ignoring it.


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

It's tough to put much confidence in that website's marketing rhetoric when it starts off "Many researchs and studies ..."
Like Ed wrote, I'd like to see some studies done on anurans.


----------

